# Dell



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Found out that it was going to cost me about $400 to upgrade my DELL. Proprietary Memory Chips were right at $100 each, for 512 MEG. Needed 4. This doesn't include the $99 for WIN XP, or the $89 for Microsoft Office to work with the WIN XP.
Found an Acer, AMD Chip, 2 GIG, 250 MEG HD, usual other goodies. Included a Lexmark Printer/Fax/Copier/Scanner Combo and a 19" LCD Monitor for just over $550.
Needless to say, I spent the extra $150.

Don't much like DELL today.

galump


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

It isn't Dell's fault. Were you going to buy the upgrades direct from DELL? As always, that is a big NO NO! You can alway get upgrades cheaper from resellers. As for XP... It will no longer be supported after 2009, and you will be forced to go with Vista if you want to get security updates or downloads from Microsoft. I am assuming that the Acer came with Windows Vista? Also, why would you have to pay $89.00 to get Microsoft office to work with XP? I have been using Office 97 on xp, until the other day when I upgraded to 07.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

14yearpcmaker said:


> It isn't Dell's fault. Were you going to buy the upgrades direct from DELL? As always, that is a big NO NO! You can alway get upgrades cheaper from resellers. As for XP... It will no longer be supported after 2009, and you will be forced to go with Vista if you want to get security updates or downloads from Microsoft. I am assuming that the Acer came with Windows Vista? Also, why would you have to pay $89.00 to get Microsoft office to work with XP? I have been using Office 97 on xp, until the other day when I upgraded to 07.


NO YOU CAN"T BUY Memory from ANY other Source then FROM DELL THIS DDRAM, DDR, DIMM, is EXCLUSIVE to Dell and NOBODY else makes it NOBODY~! Some makers like Kingston do but they KNOW they can charge whatever cause No OTHER computers made take these types of memory modules
And YES I also checked into this upgrading MY Dell from 256 that is what I have now to 512 to Higher AND YES THAT IS how much it is going to cost~!
I am not sure if THIS IS only for high end Dells like mine is and maybe also galump's but That REALLY has but a sour taste in my mouth for Dells in the future UNLESS you Upgrade a NEW One just as high as you can when Ordering it NEW~! And that Price IS CORRECT for Dells pricing~!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I spent 5 years being a corp buyer and part of that was purchasing all the computers, upgrades and s/w - per IT dept direction.

I hate to see a po with Dell on it. You are not going to be buying other internal parts for them. No Crucial memory or seagate drives, etc. With the Toshiba laptops (bought for their then 17" screens) and the HP laptops and desksides/desktops you could run down to the local parts place and pick up a 40G harddrive for next to nothing. More memory get on Crucial site and get what you needed, next day even. 

And forget getting a Dell next day'd or comparison price from CDW, Ingram Micro, or the likes. It isn't going to happen - you wait the 7 to 14 days for them to "build a DELL for you". That is the part of not being in the buyer job anymore that I like, cause the company standardized on Dell without really consulting the real IT people, just the figureheads.

So, I don't ever plan to intentionall purchase a Dell cause the are so difficult to handle after the initial sale.

Angie


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

galump said:


> Found out that it was going to cost me about $400 to upgrade my DELL. Proprietary Memory Chips were right at $100 each, for 512 MEG. Needed 4. This doesn't include the $99 for WIN XP, or the $89 for Microsoft Office to work with the WIN XP.
> 
> Don't much like DELL today.


YOU have an old computer and your upset its expensive to upgrade. Heck for $400-500 you could have puirchased new. WinXP upgrade is $100 regardless of where you go and you dont need xp office to run on XP but at $89 thats a steal, its $300 new. What dell should have told you is its not worth updating your amchine. memory cost alone would lkill you and most likley your computetr woudl still be slow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

It would have been MUCH cheaper to get a better Dell at their outlet store.

And who needs Microsoft Office? Open Office is just as good if not better and it's FREE.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> YOU have an old computer and your upset its expensive to upgrade. Heck for $400-500 you could have puirchased new. WinXP upgrade is $100 regardless of where you go and you dont need xp office to run on XP but at $89 thats a steal, its $300 new. What dell should have told you is its not worth updating your amchine. memory cost alone would lkill you and most likley your computetr woudl still be slow.


If you had read my post you would see that I did buy new. Acer.

And I am perfectly within my rights to be upset that a company (DELL) makes it impossible to reasonably upgrade their equipment.

galump


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And I am with you galump
I am NOT going to upgrade this Dell I have I will wait a year or so and Buy New but maybe NOT a Dell when that times does come.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

galump said:


> Found out that it was going to cost me about $400 to upgrade my DELL. Proprietary Memory Chips were right at $100 each, for 512 MEG. Needed 4.


You can get a dual-core processer/mainboard combo for $99. That would take generic memory. You could have just transplanted the new mainboard into your existing Dell and had a contemporary machine that will run Vista for years to come.

Ladycat is right, OpenOffice should suit you just fine.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

One reason i don't like laptops is many things in them are proprietary. I always try to buy a non proprietary system so that it is easily upgraded later. I used to build my own systems but I've gotten lazy over the years and systems now are cheaper to buy from a store than build your own like they were back in the day.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

14yearpcmaker said:


> As for XP... It will no longer be supported after 2009, and you will be forced to go with Vista if you want to get security updates or downloads from Microsoft.


It's true that mainstream support for WinXP will end April 14, 2009, but extended support will continue through April 8, 2014.

http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?LN=en-gb&x=16&y=12&C2=1173

With extended support you can still get:

* Paid support (per-incident, per hour, and others)
* Security update support
* Product-specific information that is available by using the online Microsoft Knowledge Base
* Product-specific information that is available by using the Support site at Microsoft Help and Support to find answers to technical questions

You will no longer be able to get:

* Warranty claims
* Non-security hotfix support
* No-charge incident support
* Design changes and feature requests

The question of the usefulness of WinXP through April 8, 2014, will not be driven by Microsoft support, it will more likely be driven by third party software and driver compatibility.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

pixelphotograph said:


> One reason i don't like laptops is many things in them are proprietary. .


 Well in MY case, My Dell is not a laptop. But a Desktop~! model# 8250 a High End Model~


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Nevada said:


> You can get a dual-core processer/mainboard combo for $99. That would take generic memory. You could have just transplanted the new mainboard into your existing Dell and had a contemporary machine that will run Vista for years to come.


 I wish I was any good with hard ware. I would do that with one of my broken pc's.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya really as I am not good at doing any of that kind of stuff and will just wait a year or 2 and get a new putter!~! Don't want to do much more then maybe replace a fan that has gone bad, or maybe adding some ram replacing the battery if needed power pack but that is it. Don't want to do anything with motherboards or hard drives or put ANY Hardware stuff in I ORDER the things in I want and that is it.~!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

pixelphotograph said:


> One reason i don't like laptops is many things in them are proprietary. I always try to buy a non proprietary system so that it is easily upgraded later. I used to build my own systems but I've gotten lazy over the years and systems now are cheaper to buy from a store than build your own like they were back in the day.


The disk are standard and the memory is standard. Not much more than the motherboard and LCD display left.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I wish I was any good with hard ware. I would do that with one of my broken pc's.


It's not rocket science. The new one goes in the same way the old one came out.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> NO YOU CAN"T BUY Memory from ANY other Source then FROM DELL THIS DDRAM, DDR, DIMM, is EXCLUSIVE to Dell and NOBODY else makes it NOBODY~! Some makers like Kingston do but they KNOW they can charge whatever cause No OTHER computers made take these types of memory modules
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The dell 8250 Dimension is a IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4 microprocessor that runs at 2.0ghz. It takes PC800 or PC1066 RDRAM (non-ECC) r\Rambus memory isnt the most common but can be found. 2GB kits under $130. Not a bad price.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> NO YOU CAN"T BUY Memory from ANY other Source then FROM DELL THIS DDRAM, DDR, DIMM, is EXCLUSIVE to Dell and NOBODY else makes it NOBODY~! Some makers like Kingston do but they KNOW they can charge whatever cause No OTHER computers made take these types of memory modules
> And YES I also checked into this upgrading MY Dell from 256 that is what I have now to 512 to Higher AND YES THAT IS how much it is going to cost~!
> I am not sure if THIS IS only for high end Dells like mine is and maybe also galump's but That REALLY has but a sour taste in my mouth for Dells in the future UNLESS you Upgrade a NEW One just as high as you can when Ordering it NEW~! And that Price IS CORRECT for Dells pricing~!


Well, my dad got a 512mb stick of ram for his deminsion 2400 Dell In his work office, from office max, brand new, 34 bucks. It's Kingston brand, but that's not expensive!!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I was wondering when someone was going to point out that YES, you CAN buy memory for Dells from 3rd Party sources.

Yes, they're a bit proprietary, but NO, there's not a 'lock' on who can sell memory. Apples are about the most proprietary computers on the planet, yet you can buy memory for THEM all over the place.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Wish I had known this. I talked to several people, friends plus two local computer repair shops. Looked online. Even went to a Big Box retailer. Not one person said that they could get anything (memory wise) to upgrade my Dell 8200 for less than $200 per Gig. 
Live and learn.

galump


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya really as this is what Dell wants for mine check this out::
DELL
512 MB Module for a Dell Dimension 8250 (400 MHz FSB) System
Usually Ships Within 24 Hours
Units Req. 2
Manufacturer Part# SNP1T483C/512
Dell Part# A0767565
More Details 
ON SALE For this amount~!~~
$364.65
[You Save $64.35]
As low as $11/month1
Compare Selected Products 
Showing 1 Results Sort by: Best ResultsPrice: low to highPrice: high to lowBrandRating: Top RatedRating: Most Rated


----------

